# poormans grow



## hashishan (Dec 5, 2008)

hello this will be a bag seed grow for fun and leaning.i would apreciate any help or advise.i know i do not know everything there is to know about growing pot but i am eager to learn as it is so addicting.if you wold help a fellow grower out.

setup:i have constructed a grow box 5 feet wide 5 deep and 6 tall.as this is a poormans grow its made of cardboard.i have 4 100w cfl's positioned threw out the box.and 1 17w floresent tube(coolwhite).i have two home made fans for ventilation one is sucking air out from the top and one sucking air in at the bottom.the temp is 75 at night and 80 durring day.humidity at 50%.

how am i doing?

pics soon.....


----------



## 1kooguy (Dec 5, 2008)

Good,buy some of thishttp://www.amazon.com/Miracle-Gro-Liquid-Houseplant-Food-100052/dp/B00004RADQ/ref=sr_1_2/184-6333421-1395212?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1228539915&sr=1-2,very enexpensive and works great.Also try to keep your plants short ,you could cut of the main stem ,and keep 4 main strong ,healthy ,side branches.


----------



## hashishan (Dec 5, 2008)

i kill plants with mericle grow. i have tried and tried and tried with the stuff but its not for me.right now im using peters all perpose plant food.why have you had good results with it?any picks?


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Dec 5, 2008)

it sounds like setup is a good start! those are good dimensions. i would use peters over mg. what color are ur cfls? make sure to keep em real close and think about getting alot more. 

how many plants do you have? 

and don't give up, you can do it!!


----------



## hashishan (Dec 5, 2008)

i germinated 1 plat before the others as test and it went well its about 1 1/2 months old.and i also have 9 seedlings.dont plan on keeping that many cause its bagseed and sex is undetermined in all cases.here are some pics from a couple of weeks ago to current.tell me what you think always open to suggestions 






the first germinated.





the same plant a little grown up...










alright the following are the same plant after using this fertalizer almost current.










my first set of five bladed leafs 





nube set up has changed a little since.seedlings in back





100w cfls i am using





current 

please give me feed back im like a blind man picking a porno here.


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Dec 5, 2008)

i think your on to something here..

looking good, i like the light reflector!


----------



## hashishan (Dec 5, 2008)

i germinated 1 plat before the others as test and it went well its about 1 1/2 months old.and i also have 9 seedlings.dont plan on keeping that many cause its bagseed and sex is undetermined in all cases.here are some pics from a couple of weeks ago to current.tell me what you think always open to suggestions 






the first germinated.





the same plant a little grown up...










alright the following are the same plant after using this fertalizer almost current.










my first set of five bladed leafs 





nube set up has changed a little since.seedlings in back





100w cfls i am using





current 

please give me feed back im like a blind man picking a porno here.


----------



## brianc01088 (Dec 6, 2008)

after a month and a half i think you should introduce that plant to 12/12 and see what sex it is. just my 2 cents.


----------



## hashishan (Dec 6, 2008)

would that be early flowering?and its not that big yet just started to get those new leaves between the main steam and the first branches/leaves?is it still cool to go 12/12?


----------



## brianc01088 (Dec 6, 2008)

hashishan said:


> would that be early flowering?and its not that big yet just started to get those new leaves between the main steam and the first branches/leaves?is it still cool to go 12/12?


how much room do you have? It double or almost triples in size when flowering.


----------



## Chiceh (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to Rollitup, you are off to a great start.


----------



## FLOWER PIMP (Dec 6, 2008)

they surely can double or triple depending on the light setup and strain. mostly in height, so its a good idea to get the bushyness out the way with vegging by topping, light placement - cfls are very good for this as you can put them beside the plant and encourage the bush effect!

if you watch your plant closely you can detrimine the sex with presex flowers. i missed this on my first plant and found out durring flower that i got lucky with a female. every plant since i have been able to spot these... i would not recomend putting into flower to detrime sex as it can cause herminess once there back to veg and i think the plant isn't as strong. keep an eye out from now on for these preflowers, it will save you in the end. 

make sure that when ever you flower, if you stay with cfls you have enough lights to smother the plant witht them.. or as i would always recommend 
http://www.htgsupply.com/growlighttypes.asp?categoryID=1&subcategoryID=155
they got great prices!!!


----------



## hashishan (Dec 6, 2008)

my grow box is 5feet wide 5feet deep and 5 feet high


----------



## hashishan (Dec 6, 2008)

the only problem is i have no credit card.and that is how they catch growers here anyway.florida.


----------



## surf88 (Dec 6, 2008)

looks pretty good man! I've been working on my first grow as well. Mine's from a cutting and has been going for a little over 2 weeks. I only have one plant going in a homemade cardboard grow box as well. 

My CFLs are positioned all around the plant and its already having a bush effect. nodes starting along the side out, and top leaves coming all over.
That kinda blocks light for the under leaves, but it seems to be going ok for me.

You should try it. More nodes= more budz from my understanding.


----------



## hashishan (Dec 6, 2008)

well surf88 im glad im not the only person going with this set up.maybe we could help each other along this journey.


----------



## hashishan (Dec 6, 2008)

i have 5x5x5 feet.


----------



## hashishan (Dec 6, 2008)

ok i have some questions about seed banks.i live in florida nad here the watch what you buy on credit cards to catch growers. i was wondering if they take cash or money orders or something.also are there any sites that dont put returning adresses or any sign that the envolope is fromm a seed bank.(i dont want to get caught)of course.and as we all know this is a poor mans grow and i need to go cheap as possible.is this possible?


----------



## hashishan (Dec 8, 2008)

hey is 100w cfls to hot for a small grow box.im not sure but i think thats why my plant is all droopy.it looks like its sleeping.lol.(seriously not funny tho.it looks like a willow tree.anyone know whats up.i dont think its over watering because i let it dry out all the way then water it with about a cup.help me out


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 8, 2008)

What is the temp in your box? What is the temp right at the plant? What is your soil mix you are using? If it has poor drainage it still could be over watered. How about a photo? I'm only using cfls right now, but larger ones. How about ventilation, what do you have?


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 8, 2008)

hashishan said:


> the only problem is i have no credit card.and that is how they catch growers here anyway.florida.


You could get a prepaid card and they couldn't track it.


----------



## hashishan (Dec 8, 2008)

temp in my box is 80f. temp next to my plant i will have to check later as there are too many eyes now.for soil i used home made compost mixed with sand.(its what i had)but the soil has become hard.and for ventilation i have a inn take fan and a out take fan.i will have to post newer pics later but here are some old ones.https://www.rollitup.org/members/hashishan-albums-first-grow.html


----------



## hashishan (Dec 8, 2008)

alright so the temp next to my plant is like 81f 82fpics coming soon


----------



## hashishan (Dec 8, 2008)

ghetto ass setup....





intake fan...





out take fan....





cfls doing there thing.two cfls on the biggest plant with a 17w flurecent tube in the corner.





this is how close cfl 1 is to my plant





this is how close cfl 2 is to my plant.it usually on but it was too much light for the pic





my first 7 bladed leaf 





new growth on plant with the leaves sagging(Why?)

these are pics from today anyone see any flaws let me know please.also why are the leaves sagging?


----------



## surf88 (Dec 9, 2008)

if its around 80-82F you should be ok on temp man. But if your worried about it give it some CO2.

I watched a grow video that suggested spraying the plant with carbonated water. So I tried it and it seems to be doing well. looks more resilient. 

I just but a 2 liter bottle of Carbonated water from the grocery store, put it in a spray bottle, and i spray the leaves everyday with it. been doing it about a week.

also, SInce we have similar set ups I'll let you know my specs.

I got 3 cardboard boxes 18"widex18"longx21"tall (this is when they are in use as boxes with flaps on top.

I turned them on their sides so flaps face out, and cut them and taped them to make a small little closet. lined it with duct tape and mylar.

its about 1.5'x2'x4'tall. 1 comp fan intake, near bottom, 1 out take near top, and 1 like 8 inch osilating fan in side for circulation by plant. 

i have 6 26watt 6500K CFLs right now for veg, and I'm guna use 4 40Watt 2500K CFLs for buding. maybe more than that not sure yet.

I just have a single plant so i dont need as much light as you got.


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 9, 2008)

If your soil is getting hard I would think that is not draining well enough and not enough air space in the soil to get air to the roots and giving them an easy place to grow. I assume that you did put holes in the bottom of the cups. Looks like it's getting time to repot, if you can I would use Foxfarm Ocean Forest soil or maybe one of there other ones. I do know with the ocean forest that they will do really well for about 4 weeks with no other ferts added. Then start adding slowly. Or add some vermiculite or pearlite to the mix, it will give you better drainage as well as hold water in. I can't use my HPS where I am now and have been using CFLs. I have a little over 2x2 by 4 feet high and started using 42watt soft white for veg and flower. I could'nt find any that big in a daylight so I decided to try the softwhite. They have been doing great for veg, nice bushy plants. Just changed to 12/12 light. They are way better than the smaller bulbs. The light travels a lot further. But I also have 9 of them in my box for a total of over 20,000 lumens. Also when you repot try to use square pots if you can. Holds more soil in the same space that they take up. Nothing wrong with a getto setup, we do what we can as money and time allow.


----------



## hashishan (Dec 10, 2008)

is fox farm a brand that i would be able to pick up at home depot lowes walmart or is st stricktly grow shops.because there are none around here.also yes i have drain holes but im going to make them a little larger as i dont think there doing there job well.thank you all for all your help and for riding this out with me.


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 11, 2008)

They don't have it at Depot,Lowes or Walmart . Hydro/grow stores have it but that does'nt do you any good if you don't have one. Maybe a garden center, I have got it there before. You can go online to Foxfarm website and maybe find the nearest place that carries their stuff. They also have great ferts. I saw your plant from yesterday, looks to me that you gave it way to much water and it wasn't draining well . You want to wet the soil but not soak it. If you moisten the soil with a sprayer and mix it around to get it even but not to wet just damp. Then plant your seedling and just put maybe 1/4 cup right around the base. This has worked very well for me. Also be sure not to pack the soil to tight when you are planting. I don't really pack it at all, just a couple light taps to get it to settle a little. And if your soil does'nt drain well bigger holes probably won't help that much.


----------



## surf88 (Dec 12, 2008)

hashishan said:


> hey is 100w cfls to hot for a small grow box.im not sure but i think thats why my plant is all droopy.it looks like its sleeping.lol.(seriously not funny tho.it looks like a willow tree.anyone know whats up.i dont think its over watering because i let it dry out all the way then water it with about a cup.help me out


I face similar problems. However, I started mixing in Hydrogen Peroxide with my water i give it.

It helps aerate the soil so the roots can breath.

don't use too much though. I mix 1tsp per 2 cups of water. Then I water my plant with about 1.5 cups and wait for soil to dry. before watering again.

Give it a try. first time I did every leaf on my plant perked up and turned strong green after a day or 2.


----------



## hashishan (Dec 12, 2008)

i will give it a try...


----------



## n00604173 (Dec 14, 2008)

if you order seeds from attitude, you can pay check or money order...


----------



## hashishan (Dec 15, 2008)

new pics coming soon.


----------



## hashishan (Feb 1, 2009)

alright so i kept the plants in veg for a long time just to let them grow and man did they grow.they stink but them on 12/12 a while back.i dont know how long ago i dont keep track of that,but they have buds all over them.they are looking great.never knew this could be so easy.i want to thank you all for helping me out


----------



## hashishan (Feb 1, 2009)

pictures let me know what you think...https://www.rollitup.org/members/hashishan-albums-first-grow.html


----------

